# fleetwood fishing vessels



## humbertug

it wouldent be fair to leave the fleeties out would it (Thumb)


----------



## Derek Roger

A very good friend and shipmate of mine was " Rickie Ward " Ex Brocks .
I was an usher at his wedding in Fleetwood . 
We sailed on a couple of trips deep sea ; the last was on Markhor ( Rickie was 4th I was 3rd Engineer at that time)
His father owned Wards Trawlers ; a fine man . Rickey died prematurely of cancer just a short while after he was married .
I have a plate with a picture of all the Wedding Group which he had made in Japan ; I should try to scan it and post it .
 Derek


----------



## Clem

humbertug said:


> it wouldent be fair to leave the fleeties out would it (Thumb)


I missed this one, once again, good luck.


----------



## brixhamrfc

Anyone any info on a Fleetwood reg Trawler named Lochnell Castle.....maybe the same one as operated out of Brixham in the 50's as BM 124....Trev


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello,
Trawled through the lists but cannot identify a LOCHNELL CASTLE. Do you have any idea of her size and Official number? Fishing from Fleetwood around that time were the two Bremen built trawlers LOCH LAOI O/N 302381 LT332, and her sister LOCH LORGAN O/N 302383 LT335.

Roger


----------



## brixhamrfc

Info wanted on Pygmalion, built 1947, became FD 132 in 1963 official number 182178. I would like to know it's BM reg number....cheers, Trev


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello Trev,
Try a mail to the people at Fleetwood Martime Heritage Trust [email protected] they may be able to help you.

If you get no joy, there are three logbooks in TNA for 1948, 1949 and 1950 for O/N182178 which should tell you here port number for those years. If you can wait a while I'll look it up next time I am there or you can order direct to your computer via their Digital Express service.

regards
Roger
from a totally snowed in, none road gritted, gridlocked Brum!


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello Trev,
PYGMALION On BM reg 3/1947
Port number BM27, GRT 34.33, NRT 14.10, 11HP
Owned G E W Potter. Highfield, Berryhead Road, Brixham.
Crew of four, Skipper for her first voyage. H Coide 25295, 5, Metherall Ave. Castor Rd. Brixham.

Roger


----------



## lilguy43uk

*Pygmalion & Lochnell Castle*

Information regarding Pygmalion can be found at http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.info/pygmalion.html

Lochnell Castle was registered as FD250 and I have her as a MFV but no further information.
Webmaster : Fleetwood Maritime Heritage Trust


----------



## bob and emma

*hi Reg*



brixhamrfc said:


> Info wanted on Pygmalion, built 1947, became FD 132 in 1963 official number 182178. I would like to know it's BM reg number....cheers, Trev


my father was skipper of her when she sank, he was badly burnt his name is John Cowell, she court fire off St Bees head in 64


----------



## MASTERFRITH

*163*

Anybody got information or photos of the fishing vessel 163 she sailed out of Fleetwood about the same time as the pigmalion


----------



## bob and emma

hi mate, hope this is the one your looking for, ive sent you a thred, cheers n regards Bob cowell
http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.info/index.php/2009/01/st-urie-fd163/


----------



## MASTERFRITH

Hi Bob thanks for that but It's not the one i was looking for,she was a small boat about he same size as Pigmalion and she was wrecked at the top of the channel on the Knot End side.


----------



## osta

hi 163 sank about 2ml off the port trying to enter in a gale on a sandbank on the knott end side of channel The crew of 3 were rescued
by fwd lifeboat after taking to a liferaft valuable equipment was later 
salvaged from the vessel which was one of the largest of the inshore fleet sept 1966 date of incident 
regards
osta


----------



## MASTERFRITH

Thanks for that, Osta was the Hamoaze cut up on Pilling Sands were she was wrecked ?


----------



## osta

hi tony yes isaw this vessel go aground on the day she was being towed to glasson dock by another inshore boat cant remember name at present i did have photo taken on the day
some were about if i come across it will put it on SN just going to upload cutting from Trawling Times of 163 wreck 
regards
osta


----------



## MASTERFRITH

Hi Dave,i remember the night it happened i was waitng for Bill Chard to come in that night on the inshore boat Jean Marcel the boat towing her was the Northfleet the tow rope snapped and got round the Northfleets propeller and the lifeboat secured the Northfleet but could not hold of the Hamoaze she was to far on the sands it was to shollow and thats how she ended up being pushed up the beach


----------



## osta

hi tony yes she was broke up on pilling sands set fire to it i think no success with 163 cutting to big will down size it then have another go 
regards 
daveb


----------



## MASTERFRITH

Thanks Dave it will be interesting to see it if you can do it 
Tony.


----------



## ALAN TYLER

*Fleetwood trawler/2nd WW bomb*

Recently read in the Daily Express about a Fleetwood trawler catching 2nd WW bomb (4000 lb) around 50 years ago. Nothing else was mentioned regarding where or what her name was, anyone any information?


----------

